# W-Lan Mbit/s fast 7x langsamer als mit Kabel...



## Trader-Joes (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich habe seit heute mein PC in meiner neuen Wohnung. Da ich aber sehr ungern ein Kabel legen will entschied ich mich für einen Wlan Stick für meinen PC, da dieser bisher nichts verbaut hatte. 
Ich habe heute alles angeschlossen und stelle fest das die Downloadrate ( auch Upload aber weniger wichtig ) fast 7x langsamer ist als wenn ich das Kabel anschließe. 

Ich besitze eine 50er DSL Leitung, Anbieter Vodafone.

eingesetzter WLan Stick:
MK electronics(R) w300a - 300 Mbit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Router:
Fritzxbox 7430

Kabeltest:
Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

WLan-Test:
Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Das ich nicht die selbe Geschwindigkeit erreichen kann ist mir bewusst, aber das ist mir doch zuwenig.

Ich hänge mal 1-2 Screenshots an, falls ihr mehr braucht ( aus der Fritzbox oder so ) reiche ich diese umgehend nach!

wlan1.jpg - hochgeladen am 17.10.2017 | ImageBanana
wlan2.jpg - hochgeladen am 17.10.2017 | ImageBanana

Bilder aus dem Treiberprogramm des Sticks.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Oktober 2017)

Der WLAN-Stick ist ja auch *********************. Da brauchst du nen WLAN-Stick der auch das 5GHZ-Netz und am besten sogar noch WLAN-ac mit 867MBit/s unterstützt. Gibts übrigens auch in günstig... Selbst sehr gute Intel-Einbaukarten wie die Gigabyte WB867D-I kosten keine 30€. 
WLAN-Adapter mit Übertragungsrate (5GHz): ab 867Mbps Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Über 2,4GHz WLAN-n erreiche ich bei mir keine 35MBit/s stabil, bei mir funken irgendwie 20 WLANs im 2,4GHz-Netz rum. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Einsiedler ist ist das 2,4GHz-Netz für hohe Bandbreiten nicht zu gebrauchen. Einerseits ist so kaum Spielraum im 2,4GHz-Netz, andererseits funkt da praktisch jedes Gerät von Drucker bis Zahnbürste...

5GHz WLAN-n packt sogar 200MBit/s... Ist ja auch freie Bahn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bedingungen: FritzBox 6490, TP-Link Archer T4U, 6-7m Luftlinie, 2 Plattenbauwände + Küche.


----------



## Trader-Joes (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist denn der Router auch für das 5GHz geeignet?  Wenn ja, also einfach nen WLAN Stick kaufen der auch 5GHz unterstützt?

Müsste der Stick zusammen mit dem Router nicht trotzdem mehr als 7 Mbit raushauen?


----------



## tobse2056 (17. Oktober 2017)

FRITZ!Box 7430 | Technische Daten | AVM Deutschland
Dein Router unterstützt kein 5ghz Wlan.


Du könntest deinen glück mit einen Accesspoint versuchen der den ac standard  unterstützt + passenden ac Stick

Access Points mit WLAN: 802.11ac, Übertragungsrate (5GHz): ab 867Mbps Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

WLAN-Adapter mit WLAN: 802.11ac, Übertragungsrate (5GHz): ab 867Mbps Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Matusalem (18. Oktober 2017)

Bevor Du Geld ausgibst hast Du noch die Möglichkeit Dein WLAN soweit es eben geht zu optimieren, um die netto Datenrate evtl. etwas zu erhöhen.

1) Optimiere den Standort deiner Fritz!Box aus WLAN Gesichtspunkten.
2) Ermittele und benutze den WLAN Kanal auf dem 2.4GHz Band, welcher die wenigste Konkurrenz hat.
3) Optimiere die Antennenposition und Ausrichtung an Deinem PC. Stelle Deinen PC für optimalen WLAN Empfang etwas um.
4) Prüfe ob es original von RealTek aktuellere Treiber für Deinen WLAN Stick gibt und installiere diese.

Ein Programm wie z.B. Homedale kann Dir bei den Punkten 1-3 helfen, indem es benachbarte WLAN Netzwerke anzeigt und den WLAN Signalempfang an Deinem PC schätzt.

Des Weiteren empfehle ich Dir Dich etwas zu erkundigen, wie WLAN Funktioniert und wie man ein WLAN schon rein von der Positionierung der Geräte her optimieren kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Mit einem 2,4ghz Netz komme ich bei einer 450.000er Leitung auf 270mbit im Speedtest. Im 5ghz Netz wird als theoretische Maximaldatenrate 866mbit gemessen (Sagt zumindest mein galaxy s6). Der okla Speedtest gibt zwischen 216 und 440mbit an. Je nachdem wie viele Geräte dranhängen.
(Eine 6490cable als hauptbox, eine als ap. 2,4ghz ist mittlerweile offline)


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Oktober 2017)

Tatsächlich... Ich habe den Text gestern nur überflogen. 7430 und 7490 sieht sich halt etwas ähnlich. 
Angesichts dessen, dass 5GHz-APs mit 867MBit/s per WLAN-ac nicht so teuer sind, würde ich persönlich mir den Aufwand mit dem 2,4er-Netz nicht machen. 



Matusalem schrieb:


> Bevor Du Geld ausgibst hast Du noch die Möglichkeit Dein WLAN soweit es eben geht zu optimieren, um die netto Datenrate evtl. etwas zu erhöhen.
> 
> 1) Optimiere den Standort deiner Fritz!Box aus WLAN Gesichtspunkten.
> 2) Ermittele und benutze den WLAN Kanal auf dem 2.4GHz Band, welcher die wenigste Konkurrenz hat.
> 3) Optimiere die Antennenposition und Ausrichtung an Deinem PC. Stelle Deinen PC für optimalen WLAN Empfang etwas um.


Zu den Punkten 1 und 3: Seltenst ist bei 2.4GHz der Empfang das Problem, das Band ist schlicht völlig überlaufen. Da funken, wenn man nicht gerade ein Einsiedler ist, neben verschiedenen anderen WLANs (ggfs. sogar noch nach g- oder gar b-Standard) halt noch Bluetooth-Geräte, diverse andere Funkperipherie, die meisten IoT-Geräte usw. drauf. 
Zu Punkt 2: Macht die FritzBox schon von selber. Musst, wie viele WLANs auf den Kanälen rumsenden und nimmt dann automatisch den Kanal, der am Wenigsten belegt ist. 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Mit einem 2,4ghz Netz komme ich bei einer 450.000er Leitung auf 270mbit im Speedtest. Im 5ghz Netz wird als theoretische Maximaldatenrate 866mbit gemessen (Sagt zumindest mein galaxy s6). Der okla Speedtest gibt zwischen 216 und 440mbit an. Je nachdem wie viele Geräte dranhängen.
> (Eine 6490cable als hauptbox, eine als ap. 2,4ghz ist mittlerweile offline)


Also die 270MBit/s im 2,4GHz-Netz beim Speedtest würde ich gerne sehen. Das geht garnicht - es sei denn, du wohnst irgendwo im Wald. 
Meist hat man so viele WLANs oder sonstige 2,4GHz-Geräte um sich herum, dass solche Bandbreiten im 2,4GHz-Netz unerreichbar sind.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Fritzbox 6490cable und es gibt nur leichte Störungen auf der Frequenz.
Die Werte sind trotzdem nicht immer konstant. Aber 270mbit erreiche ich manchmal schon. Wäre die andere 6490 Cable nicht von Unitymedia ginge da mehr


----------



## Edgecution (1. November 2017)

Hallo, ich muss den Thread mal zweckentfremden, da ich auch so ein Problem habe. 

Komme vom Land und hatte bisher immer nur eine 3MB Leitung (300kb im Download) nun wurde vor 2 Wochen auf DSL 50.000 umgerüstet.
Seitdem habe ich einen Download von 1MB/sek
Habe gerade aber etwa mit meiner Xbox runtergeladen, das ging ab wie Schmidts Katze. 
Daher habe ich mit dem PC nun mal einen Speedtest gemacht (den ich hier im Thread gefunden habe), und dabei kam dann das raus: Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

PC und Xbox stehen fast nebeneinander also wird dies wohl am PC WLAN Stick liegen denke ich mal.
Was muss ich denn da nun kaufen? (Möchte aber ungern eine Karte einbauen, da mein PC ziemlich gemoddet ist. Nur wenn es wirklich einen großen Unterschied macht)
Habe glaube einen TP Link 300Mbs finde ihn leider nicht mehr auf Amazon, er ist auf jeden Fall 2 Jahre alt und hat 15€ gekostet. ^^

Oder liegt es gar nicht am WLAN Stick?


----------



## 9maddin9 (1. November 2017)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss den Thread mal zweckentfremden, da ich auch so ein Problem habe.
> 
> Komme vom Land und hatte bisher immer nur eine 3MB Leitung (300kb im Download) nun wurde vor 2 Wochen auf DSL 50.000 umgerüstet.
> Seitdem habe ich einen Download von 1MB/sek
> ...



Wenn deine Xbox das WLAN "besser" verarbeitet als der PC wird es an dem WLAN Stick liegen. Schon mal wegen dlan nach gedacht?

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Tab S2


----------



## fotoman (1. November 2017)

Edgecution schrieb:


> PC und Xbox stehen fast nebeneinander also wird dies wohl am PC WLAN Stick liegen denke ich mal.


Eine Lösung zur Ursachenermittelung wurde doch schon genannt. Programme wie Homedale, InSSIDer oder
kostenloser WLAN-Scanner fur Netze und Kanale - Acrylic WiFi Home
zeigen Dir die Auslastung und hoffentlich auch die Qualität der Signale an.

Dann einfach den WLan Stcik per USB-Verlängerung anschließen und mit der Antennenausrichtung (oder halt die Ausrichtung des Sticks, wenn der nur eine interne Antenne hat) experimentieren.

Wenn schon kein Kable möglich ist (mir in jeder Wohnnung, in der ich länger wie 3 Monate lege, absolut unverständlich), dann muss man halt mit der Krücke WLan leben und in den allermeisten Fällen länger experimenteiren .

Eines meiner Tablets kommt hier auch nur auf 2 MByte/s (Fehlkonstruktion der Antennen und des Alu-Gehäuses), beim zweiten Tablet muss ich per Registry die 5 GHz Nutzung erzwingen, Microsoft bekommt es bei ihrer eigenen HW nicht hin und wählt grundsätzlich das 2,4 GHz Netz. Aber selbst damit komme ich derzeit nur auf gut 8 MByte/s, trotz angeblicher 270 MBit Verbindung zur Fritzbox.

Wenn dann klar ist, dass Du einen neuen WLan Stick benötigst, würde ich für den stationären EInsatz einen mit mind. 2 Antennen kaufen, also z.B. sowas
TP-Link Archer T4UH V1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Es kann aber durchasu sein, dass der 8 Euro Srick aus dem obigen Lnk bei Dir auch genügend Leistung fürs Internet bringt.


----------



## Edgecution (4. November 2017)

Habe mir inzwischen den Fritz WLAN Stick N bestellt, der auch schon geliefert wurde. Aber für die Tonne, da ist der Empfang noch deutlich schlechter als mit dem TP Link Teil.

Habe auch gesehen, dass der Router nur in 2,4 Ghz sendet und nicht in 5 Ghz. Umstellen kann man das aber anscheinend auch nicht, habe schon alle Einstellungen durchsucht ( Speedport 723).

Wie soll das bitte ein Laie hin kriegen, wenn selbst ich das als nicht so "laie" gar nicht hin kriege...


----------



## fotoman (4. November 2017)

Sendet wirklich der Router nur 2,4 GHz oder versuchen die Empfangsgeräte schlicht nicht, sich auf 5 GHz zu verbinden?

Falls es ein Speedport 723*V* ist, sollte man das wohl  umstellen können
speedport w 723v umstellen auf 5 ghz | Telekom hilft Community
Das letzte Posting dort ignoriere ich jetzt einfach mal. Falls das wahr sein sollte wäre ich persönlich heilfroh, dass ich die 90 Euro für eine FB ausgegeben habe.

Die Fritzbox sendet halt automatisch auf beiden Frequenzbändern, der kann  man zur Not je Band eine eigene WLan-ID vergeben, damit sich jedes 5 GHz fähige Endgerät dann garantiert und ohne Konfigänderung und/oder Registry-Hack mit 5 GHz verbindet, falls das netz verfügbar ist.

Der optische Unterschied zwischen dem Fritz WLAN Stick N und dem von mir oben verlinkten WLan-Adapter sollte wohl auffallen. Eine kleine 5GHZ Antenne, die im Stick aufgelötet ist, mag da nicht nur zu klein für den Einsatzort sein, sondern auch noch die falsche Ausrichtung haben. Hast Du den wenigstens versucht, den Stick mittels mitgeliefertem Standfuss optimal auszurichten?



> Wie soll das bitte ein Laie hin kriegen, wenn selbst ich das als nicht so "laie" gar nicht hin kriege...


Nicht ohne Grund wird in quasi jeder Anleitung, die keine gesponserte Werbung für DLan oder WLan ist, dazu gerate, wann immer möglich stationäre Geräte per Kabel anzuschließen. Die XBox könnte interrn durchaus mehrere Antennen verbaut haben. Oder sie steht einfach am "besseren" Empfangsplatz.

Ach so, da Du etwas von Modden geschrieben hast: es ist durchaus nicht auszuschließen, dass Dein eigener PC in das WLan herein funkt. Einzig denkbare abhilfe: s.O.
WLAN- oder DECT-Storungen bei angeschlossenem USB 3.0-Gerat | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2017)

Bei mir stehen z.B. PC und Router/Telefonanschluss an gegenüberliegenden Wänden eines ca. 60qm Zimmers. Das wären schon ein paar Meter Kabel die auch noch wahlweise durch eine Küche oder an einer Tür vorbei müssen. Wo ist da "mal eben" eine Kabelverbindung aufgebaut?

Zum Empfangsproblem am PC: Der beste Trick ist die Antenne vom Gehäuse zu entfernen. Sprich bei einem Stick eine USB-Verlängerung. Die Reichweite von 5GHz WLAN ist übrigens prinzipiell erstmal schlechter als die vom 2,4GHz Netz. Besser ist es nur auf Strecken ohne Mauern oder bei starker Last im 2,4GHz Bereich (lässt sich mit den schon genannten Apps überprüfen).


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen z.B. PC und Router/Telefonanschluss an gegenüberliegenden Wänden eines ca. 60qm Zimmers. Das wären schon ein paar Meter Kabel die auch noch wahlweise durch eine Küche oder an einer Tür vorbei müssen. Wo ist da "mal eben" eine Kabelverbindung aufgebaut?


Ich habe bisher noch in keiner Wohnung "mal eben" gewohnt. Wenn das ganze eine dauerhafte Lösung (bei mir waren das bisher immer mind. 2 Jahre in einer Wohnung) ist, dann würde ich persönlich den Aufwand treiben. Insb., wenn WLan nicht problemlos funktioniert.

 Entweder mittels Flachkabel, das man unter oder direkt neben der Fußleiste verlegt und das selbst in meinem Neubau unter jeder Zimmertüre problemlos durchpassen würde (da gibt es aber Kabelkanäle und Wanddosen). Oder per Kabelkanälen, die ich in meiner letzen Mietwohnung einfach an die Wand (jeweils um die Türen herum) geklebt hatte nachdem mir das zunächst dort verlegte Kabel zu unschön aussah. Dort war neben dem Netzwerkkabel auch noch Platz für das Antennenkable.

Einige Mietwohungen habe ich auch schon erfolgreich und völlig problemlos "angebohrt" um das Kabel nicht unter der Türe verlegen zu müssen. Am Ende wurde das Loch halt wieder genauso verschlossen wie Dübellöcher. Oder man spricht mit dem Vermieter, setzt Wanddosen und wertet die Wohnung sogar noch auf.

WLan-alternativen gibt es ja. Wenn nicht zufällig alles funktioniert, muss man halt mit den erwähten Tools den Empfang prüfen. Ich bin mit meinem Laptop und aktivem InSSIDer schon in Hotelzimmern herum gelaufen um den Platz zu finden, an dem ich brauchbares WLan hatte.

Am Ende gäbe es auch noch die mordernen WLan-Mashes (siehe nicht nur die aktuelle C't). Mit Pech muss man in jedem Raum ein Gerät aufstellen, das auch wieder Geld und Strom kostet.

Ich weiss derzeit nicht, warum mein Surface Pro 2 sowohl mit 2,4 GHz wie mit 5 GHz zwar eine Verbindung mit 154 MBit/270 MBit zu FB anzeigt, ich aber selbst neben dem Router nur auf 6-8 MByte/s Übertragungsrate komme (mit 5 GHz sogar weniger wie mit 2,4 GHz). Per USB3 GBit Adapter direkt an der FB sind es dann die erwarteten 80-95 MByte/s.

Da mein alter Lenovo x220 per WLan (auch 2,4 oder 5GHz) auch nur auf die 6-8 MByte/s kommt, liegt es u.U. sogar an der Fritzbox. Die 6-8 MB/s genügen mir aber gerade so zum lokalen Streamen von DVB-C HD-Videos, womit ich meine Forschung eingestellt haben. Will ich mit den Geräten arbeiten, kommen sie altmodisch ans Lan-Kabel.


----------

